# Snakes...what to do?



## lmbman (May 23, 2010)

Going to start wading this fall but had question about reacting/dealing with snakes. First, are there any clear markings one needs to be aware of that indicate trouble (poisonous vs. non poisonous). Are they generally inquisitive or aggressive? Anything you should keep handy to keep them away?

I know, silly question but if I see them, I'd rather be "prepared".


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ptilespoisonoussnakes/tabid/5685/Default.aspx

Here ya go. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Your not going to run into anything dangerous around central Ohio......If you did they probably run faster than you. Except a Northern Water snake....They just have a bad temper and aren't poisonous.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

they always say a snake is venoumous if its head is wider than the thickest part of its body. do some research on native species of snakes. youll mostly come across common water snakes, they arent very aggressive but im sure if you tread upon its nest it wont hesitate to strike. and as far as handling them I just find 2 long sticks and throw them else where. or cut their heads off

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

What sense does cutting their heads off make?


----------



## jimbotheconflictor (Oct 12, 2009)

I've seen several while wading. I almost stepped on one in Raccoon Creek one morning. That was the exception. Every other time I noticed them as they were swimming away as I approached. The ones I've come across have never displayed any aggressive behavior.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> What sense does cutting their heads off make?


i will never understand it either. "That thing scares me, lets cut its head off" i dont see the logic


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

Realistically, if you if you are going out in fall you will not have to worry about them. I only usually see them in summer (or the occassionally hot mid 80's plus fall day) but they tend to not be very common anymore. 

Worst case scenario, they fall out of the tree and almost land on you - scares the crap out of you (luckily not literally) but never been bitten even when this occurred.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Watch trees sticking out in the water in direct sunlight. In my snake catching days that is the most common place to find them. They are trying to warm up and are normally rather lethargic which increases the chance of you getting close enough to spook you/them.


Eeeek I am scared of this moron let me cut off his head ...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Snakes are very benificial critters people. Stop cutting thier freaking heads off just because you are afraid of them!!

As others have stated, you wont find anything in central OH that will give you trouble. Northern Water Snakes are pretty aggressive little suckers but not unless you grab ahold of them. If your not intentionally trying to catch them, they will not approach you.

Funny story.....a buddy who is deathly afraid of snakes went kayaking with us in Darby years ago. The water was pretty high and he got into a strong current that he couldnt steer out of. Directly in the path of his face was a small water snake sunning himself in an overhanging limb. He decided he would scoop it with his paddle and toss it out of his way. Well, that didnt work. All he did was knock it down into his lap. The snake got away unharmed, cant same the same for my buddy. He flipped the yak and I swear he ran across water that day trying to get away from that snake. Funniest thing ever. We still give him grief over that one, lol.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

theres only a handfull of poisonous snakes in ohio and none of them are watery snakes. 

two types of rattlers and copperheads, i doubt youll find any swimming around creeks.
if you see one, lol, just walk away from it. of course you could "cut the head off" but that would defeat the purpose of not encountering a snake as you prob have to get pretty close to it to accomplish this. 


"i know, lets kill it". i dont get that...


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't be an idiot and kill Any snake. They are a declining resource in our ecosystem. If you have a problem with snakes,just mind your own business, and they will mind theirs.


----------



## lmbman (May 23, 2010)

thanks for all the great info. Safe to say, I won't be cutting any heads off...that would mean the snake and I have gotten far to close to one another.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Safe to say, I won't be cutting any heads off...that would mean the snake and I have gotten far to close to one another.

Now that's pretty funny.


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't fish if you can't handle it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had a bad encounter with a big copperhead when i was a kid. so now i am deathly afraid of snakes. i have even been known to dodge them in a car,LOL. so i made a deal with myself along time ago. you leave me alone and i,ll leave you alone. it works for me, and no more dead snakes.

as bad as i hate them, they do serve a very useful life. they all eat rodents.
sherman


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

and also, there are no poisonous snakes in ohio, they are venomous. sorry, its a little pet peeve of mine. But like the others have said, none of them should be much of a concern in your area, esp if you dont grab them. I have had water snakes swim into my legs, if you dont freak out neither will they.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Tons of snakes out where I fish. Most of the time I get within five feet and they go slithering away. Rarely can I get within an arms reach. 

I've been bitten by snakes before, none venomous. Doesn't really hurt all that bad. I deserved it though, trying to grab them and being stupid.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

I'd say go with the "ignore 'em" approach. I know it's easier said than done, but you'd actually be shocked by the amount of "dangerous" critters you probably pass by without harm just by taking your dog on a walk.

They're not going to both you. Don't bother them. That's what i do, anyway. And i've spent more than enough time in creeks, woods, you name it. I've never been bit...even stepped on a few by accident.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

they are more scared of you. At least on my river they are. I am a heavy walker tho! They prolly think bigfoot is coming! I usually see rat snakes or water snakes or whatever. lol.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Don't know if its just me but when I go fishing I don't just think of the fish!! I think of enjoying all the nature and wildlife around me! I am not one to try and harm any of it as I am putting myself in its world. I think the nature part is just as important as fishing. alot of people nowadays don't take time to realize the beauty of the world. I love to observe stuff in the wild. Next time you are out look around! So many plants, trees, birds, insects, snakes, butterflies etc! Now to me that is the real definition of fishing!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That's the answer to all our problems with creatures we don't like,kill 'em. I don't see the logic in eliminating any species of animal for the sole reason of "Just Because I can". I've owned snakes in the past and they are very interesting once you understand that that they SERVE a purpose. I've seen quite a few snakes in the water while enjoying my obsession and have never had an issue with any of them. It's not like they're going around with the purpose of harming or scaring anyone.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

I've spent a lot of time hunting and catching snakes and probably have been bitten hundreds of times. But I have NEVER been bitten by a snake that I wasn't already holding or trying to grab. Leave 'em alone and you'll never have a problem.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Just be careful about what you wear.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I was fishing from shore once and bending down to pick up a crappie I caught to remove the hook. Right between my legs a snake came down from the bank into the water. Right next to my hand. It had a frog halfway down its mouth to where the frog's head was sticking out. Freaked me out a little cuz it looked like a frog headed snake! Never going to forget that. Only time snakes scare me are when I'm in another part of the country fishing and I haven't done any snake research, so I avoid them by large distances when possible.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of you fellas forget that we're lucky to be in Ohio, where snakes are never an issue. In a lot of other states, most of the time when you see a snake, you kill it so you don't end up dead yourself. A friend on Facebook just posted a photo today of a water moccasin that was as big around as his wrist... that was in his _boat_.






It was dead.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

You should be more worried about getting an angry 3 inch female hellgrammite stuck in the front part of your keens(wading shoes). The shoes are hard to get off in moving water and the angry beast latched between your toes does not want to let go either. 

I've never seen as many snakes as I have this year on the Olentangy. I swear there was one every five feet. The smallies seemed to love to chase those things across the water. Once, long ago(only 2 months, but seems like years), when the water was clear I saw a school of eight big smallies(16"+) chasing a one. That snake was moving fast and those bass were only inches below him pushing each other out of the way to get the best shot. They were about five feet from me and coming in fast. I knew I had to either take some video or toss the senko in the middle... I tossed the senko. There was a huge boil, like a shark feeding frenzy. One bass(of course the smallest) hit my senko, several others attacked the small bass and the snake took off. I've seen to big bass swimming together, but never anything like that. 

Anyway, just tap the snakes with the end of your pole and they'll take off as they want nothing to do with you.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

This is a central Ohio section of the forums, so everyone is going to be relating stories about snakes to this area. 

I am from Casper Wyoming, and I could bring up stories of rattlers being in the wrong place at the wrong time that were killed, but it does not pertain to the area of the country/state we are talking about . 

Central Ohio just does not have deadly snakes, so there is nothing to fear if you come up on one along your travels down the local creek/river systems.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Sounds like a lot of you fellas forget that we're lucky to be in Ohio, where snakes are never an issue. In a lot of other states, most of the time when you see a snake, you kill it so you don't end up dead yourself. A friend on Facebook just posted a photo today of a water moccasin that was as big around as his wrist... that was in his _boat_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone has forgotten where we're talking about. I'd also tend to disagree about the statement that you kill it so you don't wind up dead. Most if not all snake bites stem from either people trying to foolishly handle them,stumbling across their "homes"and messing with them,etc,etc,etc. They're not going around looking to bite/kill people just because some of them can. Like any other creature on earth they're gonna defend themselves when threatened. Just because I get some spiders in my yak that could bite me and make me miserable doesn't mean I gotta kill it to get rid of it.Maybe I should get me a firearm and the next time an angry Beaver gets to close for comfort I'll whack it. I propose then everyone go around and kill Pit Bulls and the likes because they sometimes attack,maim,and kill other animals and people. I guess we should go to the oceans and eliminate every shark because they sometimes mistake people for tastey morsels.Sounds silly huh.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

If you stay alert to your surroundings you will more than likely spot a snake before it gets to close. If I'm wading and one heads my way I usually just tap my rod on the water in there direction a few times and they head off in another direction. Most snakes don't want anymore to do with you then you do with them. If all else fails get out of the water and move up or downstream just a little way.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> I don't think anyone has forgotten where we're talking about. I'd also tend to disagree about the statement that you kill it so you don't wind up dead. Most if not all snake bites stem from either people trying to foolishly handle them,stumbling across their "homes"and messing with them,etc,etc,etc. They're not going around looking to bite/kill people just because some of them can. Like any other creature on earth they're gonna defend themselves when threatened. Just because I get some spiders in my yak that could bite me and make me miserable doesn't mean I gotta kill it to get rid of it.Maybe I should get me a firearm and the next time an angry Beaver gets to close for comfort I'll whack it. I propose then everyone go around and kill Pit Bulls and the likes because they sometimes attack,maim,and kill other animals and people. I guess we should go to the oceans and eliminate every shark because they sometimes mistake people for tastey morsels.Sounds silly huh.


Spiders in the yard = alive. In my house or car = dead. Same with mice, bats, rats, snakes, and intruders. Very silly, and goes right along with your explanation of snakes biting because you stumble across their home.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

It had a frog halfway down its mouth to where the frog's head was sticking out. Freaked me out a little cuz it looked like a frog headed snake! Never going to forget that.

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=182963#ixzz1XJ8Tj200


Interesting....I saw the same thing once only the feet were sticking out of it's mouth and it wouldn't move. It was laying in the middle of the path, the frog was so big it's mouth was unhinged and it could just lay there. Later, on the way back up the path it was still there with most of the frog in....just the toes sticking out. Still wasn't interested in moving though....


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

snake fact: the maximum length of a snakes strike is 1/3 the total length of its body. average length i've seen of ohio watersnakes, 2' - 3'. (i did see one about five yrs ago in darby that was atleast 4.5' long and almost as big around as a tennis ball!!)

average length of stream used fishing poles, 5' - 6.6'. just use your pole to "flick" them away if one actually gets close to you.

as with most wild animals, their motto is flight before fight. although i was chased of a nest once by an agitated mother.

one of the coolest things i've ever seen was a "snake ball" i saw one female and atleast 8 males on a branch hanging over darby. i watched for about 15 minutes and as much sqwirming as they did, not one fell off. pretty cool stuff.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> I don't think anyone has forgotten where we're talking about. I'd also tend to disagree about the statement that you kill it so you don't wind up dead. Most if not all snake bites stem from either people trying to foolishly handle them,stumbling across their "homes"and messing with them,etc,etc,etc. Just because I get some spiders in my yak that could bite me and make me miserable doesn't mean I gotta kill it to get rid of it.Maybe I should get me a firearm and the next time an angry Beaver gets to close for comfort I'll whack it. I propose then everyone go around and kill Pit Bulls and the likes because they sometimes attack,maim,and kill other animals and people. I guess we should go to the oceans and eliminate every shark because they sometimes mistake people for tastey morsels.Sounds silly huh.


Just real quick, because I feel like this is a silly topic... 


You find a nest of freshly hatched brown recluse spiders in your basement. 


You relocate them to the woodpile out back?



How about a rattlesnake clutch under your front porch? Go Steve Irwin on 'em maybe, or have the kids out for an Easter egg hunt?



I know we're in Ohio. There is practically zero chance of encountering a venomous snake here. This doesn't change the preconceived notion that snakes are inherently dangerous. Doesn't make it accurate either, but good luck informing the ignorant masses of reality.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

claybeatty said:


> one of the coolest things i've ever seen was a "snake ball" i saw one female and atleast 8 males on a branch hanging over darby. i watched for about 15 minutes and as much sqwirming as they did, not one fell off. pretty cool stuff.


voyeur!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

claybeatty, lol thers no way im going to risk breaking my fishing pole over a snake


----------



## hezy (Sep 8, 2011)

I have fished creeks all my life. I have been bit by water snakes. They have came swimming out from under the bank. But this is pretty rare.

You say there are no deadly snakes in central Ohio. What about rattlesnakes? I have seen them a few times.

I have more trouble with blue racers in the spring. They get very aggressive.

All in all you leave them alone, they will leave you alone.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Just real quick, because I feel like this is a silly topic...


You're absolutely right about this being a silly topic,we're in total agreement. All I'm saying is that just because we can kill things doesn't mean we have to or should. I'm not advocating people putting themselves or their families in harms way but to kill something because we're afraid of it is plain stupid IMO. That's why I made the goofy examples that I did,to show how silly that mindset is. I really wasn't "coming" after you in my post as I believe that you're an intelligent fella that's passionate about some of the same things I am.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse but I've never been in a situation where the snake didn't want to get the hek away from me post haste. I saw one close up earlier this year wading the scioto and came within 8 feet. At 7 feet away it was moving as fast as it could away from me. You probably have a better chance of getting struck by lightning or hitting the lottery than getting a dose of snake venom in central Ohio.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

claybeatty said:


> although i was chased of a nest once by an agitated mother.
> 
> one of the coolest things i've ever seen was a "snake ball" i saw one female and atleast 8 males on a branch hanging over darby. i watched for about 15 minutes and as much sqwirming as they did, not one fell off. pretty cool stuff.


A nest is another one of those preconceptions that people have. Snakes do not build a nest in the traditional sense. Water snakes in our area give birth to live young and then do absolutely nothing to protect or care for them. There is no circumstance ever where you will be chased by a local snake. You may perceive it that way, but guaranteed that's not what the snake is doing.


----------



## hezy (Sep 8, 2011)

Buckeye Sam you say there are no times when a snake will chase you. You must have never been around blue racers in the spring.

I do agree tho in most cases leave snakes alone & they will leave you alone.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

claybeatty said:


> snake fact: the maximum length of a snakes strike is 1/3 the total length of its body. average length i've seen of ohio watersnakes, 2' - 3'. (i did see one about five yrs ago in darby that was atleast 4.5' long and almost as big around as a tennis ball!!)
> 
> average length of stream used fishing poles, 5' - 6.6'. just use your pole to "flick" them away if one actually gets close to you.
> 
> ...


I was up at Lake Erie over the Labor Day weekend to do some perchin. We throw our scraps when cleaning fish to the gulls. We had at least 10 water snakes come up and snatch up a fish. Some of those things were huge. Well over 4' in length and very fat!! I have been told the water snakes up there are a different species than what we have around here. i never cared enough to look into it though.

Just out of curiosity, how did you come to the conclusion that this snake ball was 1 female and 8 males? I have never claimed to be a snake expert but I have had many snakes over the years, mostly pythons and boas so I do have some knowledge. Snakes arnt like birds in the sence that the sex can be identified by colorations and markings. Snakes as with most other reptiles must be probed to get an accurate determination of sex.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

hezy said:


> Buckeye Sam you say there are no times when a snake will chase you. You must have never been around blue racers in the spring.
> 
> I do agree tho in most cases leave snakes alone & they will leave you alone.


Different snakes have different temperaments, both blue racers and water snakes are aggressive and will bite in defense if they feel threatened. But you're never going to convince me that a snake will choose to chase you rather than get away from you. They're just not wired that way.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I stumbled into this Regional forum by accident and saw this interesting thread. I live in NE Ohio and "have read" that there are smaller rattlesnakes occasionally found in the swampy, headwaters of the Grand River, which drains into L. Erie. They are affectionately called Swamp Rattlers due to the nature of the geography they might be found in. Also, there is a slight possibility of seeing a copperhead anywhere south of I-70as the winters are not quite as bad as just a little farther north where there will practically never be one seen though I deer hunt in Harrison Cty not far from 250, and the locals have told me of "a few" positive copperhead IDs being made there. So, bottom line, the likelyhood of stumbling upon a venomous snake in Ohio, though minute, is not impossible. Just best to give them all a wide berth for both your "goods"!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Just real quick, because I feel like this is a silly topic...
> You find a nest of freshly hatched brown recluse spiders in your basement.
> You relocate them to the woodpile out back?


I know somebody who would do that...seriously.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

sbreech said:


> Spiders in the yard = alive. In my house or car = dead. Same with mice, bats, rats, snakes, and intruders.


That's about how I feel. 

In all the time I've waded creeks & rivers I've never had a problem with snakes. I frequently fish Tennessee and Missouri where there are poisonous snakes, never had a problem there either. I still keep an eye on my surroundings though.

Here's a couple links

http://www.virginiaherpetologicalsociety.com/venomous-look-a-likes/copperhead-look-a-likes/copperhead.asp#watersnake



http://www.virginiaherpetologicalsociety.com/venomous-look-a-likes/cottonmouth-look-a-likes/cottonmouth.asp#northern

http://allaboutreptiles.tripod.com/reptiles/id4.html


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Heck...ya know what? If you see one...just hit it with your purse. 

:Banane28:


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to watch a cabin in Knox County, and from time to time there would be a shed snakeskin draped somewhere inside. I asked the owners where they collected them, and they thought I brought them.

That cabin was a whole ecosystem - it was an insect trap, and mice lived off the fallen insects, and snakes lived off the mice.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

When I'm out in the woods walking around for what ever reason & snakes KEEP THEIR DISTANCE, fine. But......... I always have my stout hickory walking stick with me, any sign of any thing out of the ordinary, they get THUMMPED hard, real hard.

Like the one I encountered last Spring in Missouri while hunting morels. Thummped it good & hard.

Nik,


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Once when I arrived at that cabin, there was a big blacksnake stretched out across the driveway, sunning itself. I stopped the car, got out and got a stick, and as I approached it coiled into a defensive stance. I poked at it a bit but it was going to stand and fight. So I just backed off and watched. After about 15 seconds it gathered itself up and slid off into the pines, dignity intact, and I went on my way.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I hate snakes, scared to death since childhood. Went camping with family and neighbors at garfish, kids found a huge black rat snake, long aa a picnic table in our campsite, a few other guys getting ready to kill it, I couldn't let that happen, I remembered watching steve irwin use a bushy stick and hold the tail, barefoot I tried it, with the kids watching I got over my fear and moved it to the forest. He wasn't happy but just wanted to get away. Moved another black rat snake near my house by the creek, kids wanted to kill it, hope they change their minds about killing strange and scary animals.
Now spiders in the house are goners, I'm the wife appointed bug killer in these parts.

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nikster said:


> When I'm out in the woods walking around for what ever reason & snakes KEEP THEIR DISTANCE, fine. But......... I always have my stout hickory walking stick with me, any sign of any thing out of the ordinary, they get THUMMPED hard, real hard.
> 
> Like the one I encountered last Spring in Missouri while hunting morels. Thummped it good & hard.
> 
> Nik,


Did you feel better about yourself?? Sure showed him didn't ya! What happens if you see a grandma out in the woods? Out of the ordinary for sure! Thump her goooooooooood!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Buckeye_Sam said:


> Different snakes have different temperaments, both blue racers and water snakes are aggressive and will bite in defense if they feel threatened. But you're never going to convince me that a snake will choose to chase you rather than get away from you. They're just not wired that way.


I have been chased around a local quarry by the same snake for well over two hours trying to fish. I would move he would go out to the middle. As soon as I would cast that thing was full speed headed at me. 

Some of the older people in my family were Holy Rollers from the deep backwoods of WV. Have you ever seen someone that has bitten by a copper head or rattler?

If any snake gets aggressive with me and I don't care if it is a garder snake, it is dead. 

All in all I have waded for 20+ years and never had one get withing 10 ft.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I was wading in the Great Miami this spring; this snake was sitting in this spot when I got to this particular hole and it was still in the exact same spot when I left. Of course it was early in the season and it wasn&#8217;t able to move very fast.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> I have been chased around a local quarry by the same snake for well over two hours trying to fish. I would move he would go out to the middle. As soon as I would cast that thing was full speed headed at me.
> 
> Some of the older people in my family were Holy Rollers from the deep backwoods of WV. Have you ever seen someone that has bitten by a copper head or rattler?
> 
> ...


So in 20 years you've never had a harmless snake get within 10 feet of you, but if you do, you'd kill that harmless snake? I'm just going to stop coming to this thread.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Bonecrusher said:


> If any snake gets aggressive with me and I don't care if it is a garder snake, it is dead.


Or...and this is a crazy thought I know.... you could just take 2 steps back and wait a minute so it could go on its way.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Buckeye_Sam said:


> Or...and this is a crazy thought I know.... you could just take 2 steps back and wait a minute so it could go on its way.


Now that'd be WAY too easy for any grown adult to do.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Did you feel better about yourself?? Sure showed him didn't ya! What happens if you see a grandma out in the woods? Out of the ordinary for sure! Thump her goooooooooood!


That made me laugh!!! My first thought was, "well, it probably depends if it were his grandma or yours..."


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

We do have flying snakes here in Ohio, as well. CENTRAL Ohio. Wet-Wading one time, just above knee-deep in the Darby, I felt some moss/algae/leaves drift down on the back of my leg. Then it moved. I looked down, saw what it was, grabbed it faster than any human should move, and made sure it was far enough down stream that it couldn't get any closer to me.

Flying snake. 

I doubt it was hurt, but I was freaked out for the rest of the day, thinking everything that hit my leg was another dang snake...

On the land, they aren't freaky, but they move so dang ominously in the water. Creepy, but not worth killing in their backyard.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

wow your a tough man


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

One thing you can do is take a picture. This guy slithered into the water before I could get a good shot of him this summer. He was as thick as my forearm in the middle.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree. Photograph them, don't kill them. I've photographed dozens of venomous snakes -never had a problem. Here's just a sampling, all snakes that I photographed (for some reason, I cannot seem to upload more than 6 photos - I have a lot of great snake photos!):


----------



## dreamstalker (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.outdoorswithmartin.com/2009/10/02/help-save-ohios-tiny-population-of-poisonous-snakes/


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ptilespoisonoussnakes/tabid/5685/Default.aspx

http://www.angelfire.com/ia3/camping2/copperheades.htm

http://www.venombyte.com/venom/snakes/northern_copperhead.asp

Here are some usefull poisonous snakes links for ohio.
I have over many years seen poisonous snakes in Ohio and even some that have done the hitchiking on railroad trains from the south. Many of our blacksnakes still demonstrate color patterns of interbreeding with poisonous snakes. Part of being in the wilderness is being a part of that wilderness. When you decide to enter the domain of wildlife you also take responsibility for your being there. There are too many ways to get injured or die in any place you traverse. they best thing you can do is to educate yourself as well as you can and do the best you can to avoid hostile encounters. Yes, there will be situations that arise that dont meet the norm or the it's ok if you dont bother syndrome. Well I am here to tell ya that your prescence is a bother to wildlife. You must understand this and take the tunnel vision blinders off. There are a myriad of things that will hurt ya in waterways and woods. Rusty metal..broken glass..rebar from cement..Shoot everything that moves hunters..poisonous plants..spiders..and the OMG mother racoons! they hate and will charge you to their own death if you are near the babies even if by accident. The list of pitfalls and dangers are endless, only to be countered by the awe and beauty of nature and the peacefull solitude of getting out there where your ancestors lived and trying to recap a small part of that life for yourself. I am sure it is not hard for humans to blast a path into the woods with knives guns and other weapons and puff out thier chest and feel like conqerers. The hard part is to melt into the woods and become a part of nature and leaving with maybe some of your footprints as evidence of your intrusion. Fear is a good thing. It keeps you honest, but it does not grant you special rights to kill. I hear too many times how fishermen throw fish on the bank because they think that the fish is a bother type and its their way of nusience control. Carp are a prime example. Carp were imported here from England to bolster the food because we over harvested salmon. was this a great idea? at the time maybe so. Now we have learned that there is a reason for geographic isolation. which because of humans is becoming a thing of the past. At the time.. worldwide travel suites us with the benefits of economic advantages. While Florida is transforming into a python..boa habitat and more lifeforms from our mistakes, Each state will have its own intrusions and transformations. This time in our history we are witnessing what is left of what is good in the world. Our wilderness and its inhabitants have not the slightest chance against our needs. As our population increases dramatically we decrease the habitat of the worlds greatest resource..Wildlife. The next time you go into the woods or go fishing take pity on the little creatures. Even the poisonous ones. this does not mean hold out your hand in a snakes face and expect to come out without injury. Defend yourself to avoid getting bit of course. Turning around and heading the other way works great.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

dreamstalker said:


> Many of our blacksnakes still demonstrate color patterns of interbreeding with poisonous snakes.


I'm still trying to figure out if this statement is very funny or very sad.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

*Venomous = Containing Venom.

Poisonous is more along the lines of eat it and get sick. Snakes are venomous not necessarily poisonous. You can eat rattlesnake and not get sick no? Sorry its bugging me.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

The head width to body ration is a load of !#, lol. Most snakes flatten themselves in aggression, including their head. There's nothing to worry about in central Ohio, and there are NO COTTONMOUTHS anywhere in or near the state. There are copperheads, but good luck finding them without actively flipping rock slabs in the southern part of the state.


----------

